# June Fishing and July Look Ahead at Bay's Landing Lodge



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.freeporttexasfishingcharters.com
www.fishinggalvestontx.com

June started off with a bang with some nice weather days to kick off Red Snapper Season and Summertime Inshore fishing in both Galveston and Freeport. I was able to run 8 days in a row offshore, which is not a bad stretch for our Texas Coast... but then it happened. Winds, thunderstorms and high seas has kept us at the dock half the time or turning an offshore trip into a Bay trip fishing for specks and reds.

Lots of really good snapper are being caught. Also, we are beginning to see more numbers of cobia. The highlight of last week was a 97.02 wahoo caught! This fish was a beast! Had to chase it down six or more times. Could see the black spool 4 or 5 times.... This fish was caught on a Fishstix MVP coupled with a TLD 15 spooled with 40lb test! We have caught a few wahoo this year already and it is early! Also, just last week - weedlines started to show up. They were around 30 miles out of Freeport, and had mahi and ling on them. Hopefully they continue to form and it adds a whole other level of fishing here.

The Gulf Shrimpers will begin around July 15, and this is a great time to get out there. Probably my favorite type of offshore fishing is targeting those boats. Mahi, Blackfin, wahoo, cobia, kings, bonita, sails.... heck you just never know! I have some availability for offshore, and remember Amberjack season will open August 1.

Inshore fishing in Galveston was good prior to all the weather we experienced last week. Specks along the Galveston jetties and causeway had been good using live shrimp or croakers. We need the winds to lay and it will get right again. July is usually a stellar month for us fishing the jetties and beachfront. Also, for anyone interested in getting some kids hooked into a shark (shark week usually gets kids wanting to catch a shark) - they are here. Usually just a half day jetty/beachfront trip will get you hooked into as many sharks as your arms can stand!

Over in Freeport, inshore fishing has been average for specks and redfish. Some mangroves are showing up on our cleaning table at Bay's Landing, and that is a great sign. Specks and reds are being caught along the pass, Nicks Cut, and Christmas. Chocolate needs to settle... which means the winds need to let up.

We still have some summer time availability for offshore shrimp boat hopping, inshore, and flounder gigging. Also, lodging at Bay's Landing is tough to beat in price and convenience.

Give me a call or shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*More recent pics*

A few more recent pics...


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Shrimp Boat Hopping Pics*

Here are some past pics of shrimp boat hopping! Good Times! Remember July 15 it opens and is great thru August and maybe longer!


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Link to recent Fox Southwest Outdoors Report*






Above is the link to show we filmed a couple months ago that was aired on Fox this weekend. One of the most overlooked fish in Galveston Bay and actually all along the Texas Gulf Coast.


----------

